# For anyone interested...



## LoisP

MTV are doing a UK version of Teen Mom. (At last, may I add!)
Add Sophie MTV (on Facebook) If interested in being in show! :)


----------



## xgem27x

Omg I well wanna do that - I wonder what OH will say though haha! xx


----------



## Hotbump

^^ you should it would be sooo much fun to watch the twins


----------



## stephx

Do the US mums not get like thousands of dollars an episode? Hmm... X


----------



## xgem27x

OH is at work atm, probs gonna freak when he finds out I'm chatting to MTV about going on TV haha, but they're really interested cos obviously we have twins, but can't do it without OH, so I'm hoping he's cool with it haha!!! x


----------



## x__amour

It varies on the "popularity" of the girls but I hear it's at least $5000 (£3065) per episode! You girls should do it! I would love to see you all! :D


----------



## _laura

I'd love to do it but I think me and OH are too boring. All they would see us do is go to uni/work/play with Max.
Scott was like LETS DO IT!
but I dont think I'd want that many people watching me on TV!


----------



## sarah0108

Id do it :rofl: i wouldnt get picked though because im 'boring' :lol:


----------



## mummymunch

i'd love to do it, but as above, im really boring! haha! x


----------



## xgem27x

WOOOP! OH just text saying he thinks it would be well good!! Ahhh how funny would it be if I actually went on this program?! :haha:

Thing is they say its meant to be about "young fathers that are struggling to face up to their responsibilities with regards to them either wanting to be a brilliant Dad or struggling with certain elements of being a father" <<< like lazy bums who play xbox all day and dont do nothing with the kids, but my OH is amazing daddy, couldnt ask for a better daddy, so not sure if were what they're looking for:shrug:

I'm well nervous though, shes ringing me in the morning!!


----------



## lily123

DAMN i'm nearly 21 :lol:


----------



## vinteenage

sarah0108 said:


> Id do it :rofl: i wouldnt get picked though because im 'boring' :lol:

Sarah you should apply! Having two kids under 2 is not boring!


----------



## sarah0108

really?

BUT my life is boring :lol:


----------



## x__amour

sarah0108 said:


> really?
> 
> BUT my life is boring :lol:

Doubtful! You should still apply! 2 under 2 would be very interesting! :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

:blush: all we do is go to the shop, tidy up, go to the childminders, work and bed :rofl:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

xgem27x said:


> WOOOP! OH just text saying he thinks it would be well good!! Ahhh how funny would it be if I actually went on this program?! :haha:
> 
> Thing is they say its meant to be about "young fathers that are struggling to face up to their responsibilities with regards to them either wanting to be a brilliant Dad or struggling with certain elements of being a father" <<< like lazy bums who play xbox all day and dont do nothing with the kids, but my OH is amazing daddy, couldnt ask for a better daddy, so not sure if were what they're looking for:shrug:
> 
> I'm well nervous though, shes ringing me in the morning!!


Ahh I hope you get it! That'd be amazingg :D 

And Sarah - APPLY!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

x


----------



## Burchy314

I agree 2 uner 2 is interesting and OMG I hope we will be able to watch the show here. Everytime I try to watch anything UK it doesnt work

I would love to watch i you guys were in it. You would so have to mention us somehow lol


----------



## sarah0108

im too shy to have cameras follow me around :rofl: what if they made me out to be a bad parent?!


----------



## xgem27x

Go on Sarah, what you got to lose, its only applying!! :D

I just don't want to be followed by cameras everywhere I go, I'd find it so weird! OH really really wants to do it, I'm just being a wuss haha!! 

But I can't help but think it would be soooooo funny to have the twinnies on tv, I would just crack up laughing if I turn on tv and Frazers face popped up haha!


----------



## sarah0108

OH thinks i should apply :dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: that would be pretty funny Gem!


----------



## AriannasMama

MY life would be boring lol. We never really go anywhere or do anything, lol. They'd just have hours and hours of tape of us playing, reading, eating, sleeping, etc, lol.


----------



## xgem27x

I don't get what they expect you to do tbh?! :shrug: Cos my life is staying at home with the twins, laughing at them goofing around! 

Unless its like The Only Way Is Essex where its real life but "some parts done for entertainment purposes" Hahaha god knows what they'd have you doing!!!


----------



## sarah0108

i reckon they'd set things up for 'entertainment' x


----------



## xgem27x

Well its all expenses paid so feck it - let me entertain you!! :haha:

I well wanted to go on One Born Every Minute when I gave birth to the twinnies, this could be back up plan haha! I love being on TV.... how sad :shy: I just hate all the cameras though, they're well "stalkerish"


----------



## stephx

Yeah defiantly, I bet loads of the 'drama' that's on reality shows is set up x


----------



## annawrigley

sarah0108 said:


> Id do it :rofl: i wouldnt get picked though because im 'boring' :lol:

Do ittttt! 2 under 2 at 18 is not boring at all!! I'd watch ya ;)



xgem27x said:


> WOOOP! OH just text saying he thinks it would be well good!! Ahhh how funny would it be if I actually went on this program?! :haha:
> 
> *Thing is they say its meant to be about "young fathers that are struggling to face up to their responsibilities with regards to them either wanting to be a brilliant Dad or struggling with certain elements of being a father" *<<< like lazy bums who play xbox all day and dont do nothing with the kids, but my OH is amazing daddy, couldnt ask for a better daddy, so not sure if were what they're looking for:shrug:
> 
> I'm well nervous though, shes ringing me in the morning!!

Oh I know someone who would fit the bill perfectly :coffee:
He's actually obsessed with Teen Mom atm, he's spent the last 2 days watching the entire series 1 & 2 on demand. And he text me the other day saying "We would be mint on Teen Mom". I would ask him but I'm not speaking to him right now. :sulk:



Burchy314 said:


> I agree 2 uner 2 is interesting and OMG I hope we will be able to watch the show here. Everytime I try to watch anything UK it doesnt work
> 
> I would love to watch i you guys were in it. *You would so have to mention us somehow lol*

Shoutout to ma BnB gals! Biggin up tina & jayden 2k11


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> DAMN i'm nearly 21 :lol:

Its for 21 and younger ;)


----------



## LoisP

I was thinking about it, but I am WAY too boring. I do nothing all day. OH works all day, we have dinner watch TV and go to bed LOL
So thought i'd let everyone else know instead.
However... If anyone gets on the show due to this thread, I deserve a shout out, seriously.


----------



## _laura

Yeah OH is really interested but all they would see us do is drive to loads of different places haha! And were pretty boring!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Yes everyone should apply! Well I can't due to lack of FOB:lol:
Sarah if you think your boring you could just go out for the day and act mega stressed and shout at someone on the bus and cry, they will love that sort of thing :haha:


----------



## leoniebabey

i wanna do it but they dont want single parents lol :( boooooooooo


----------



## KaceysMummy

You's should all go for it!! Worth a try...
I could just imagine it though - the camera crew following them on the buses then coming home to our tiny wee council houses and watching the soaps :haha: 
The UK version will be nothing compared the American :lol: they all seem to have cars and big houses and drama... :? 
I like the thought of doing it - but the thought of being on TV and everyone knowing my business embarrasses me.
xx


----------



## Burchy314

why wouldnt they want single moms? that is like the point of teen mom...how hard it is being a teen mom and hard being a single mom.

I feel like they would want more single moms.


----------



## LoisP

Burchy314 said:


> why wouldnt they want single moms? that is like the point of teen mom...how hard it is being a teen mom and hard being a single mom.
> 
> I feel like they would want more single moms.

Maybe they already have enough single mums and want some in relationships? :shrug: Just a guess though, because I didn't think they was allowed to discriminate like that.


----------



## annawrigley

Burchy314 said:


> why wouldnt they want single moms? that is like the point of teen mom...how hard it is being a teen mom and hard being a single mom.
> 
> I feel like they would want more single moms.

It's focusing on the FOBs

In theory I think it'd be funny to do it, but in reality i wouldn't. All the evenings/mornings chilling out in pjs and no make up, nah. And losing my rag at 3, 4, 5am and shouting SHUT UP, would make me look weeni good on tv in front of everyone i know, noooo i couldnt do it. I would if i was allowed to choose which bits they could use and airbrushed myself :smug: xxx


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> why wouldnt they want single moms? that is like the point of teen mom...how hard it is being a teen mom and hard being a single mom.
> 
> I feel like they would want more single moms.
> 
> It's focusing on the FOBs
> 
> In theory I think it'd be funny to do it, but in reality i wouldn't. All the evenings/mornings chilling out in pjs and no make up, nah. And losing my rag at 3, 4, 5am and shouting SHUT UP, would make me look weeni good on tv in front of everyone i know, noooo i couldnt do it. I would if i was allowed to choose which bits they could use and airbrushed myself :smug: xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: x


----------



## lauram_92

it would be so fun seeing people off here on tv! :D


----------



## annawrigley

Whats the dealio? Do the cameras like live in your house?


----------



## lauram_92

^ like a camera crew or hidden cameras so you forget they are there & act like a fool


----------



## annawrigley

I would totally act like a fool. I keep imagining if I was being filmed, it wouldnt be very juicy, my life is boring too ;)


----------



## lauram_92

all i've done today is clean out my room in case oliver's cot got delivered today, whacked my hand off a wall but i don't think that would make very quality television! i'm by myself most of the day, so it would just be me having a wee chat to oliver & him ignoring me..


----------



## Natasha2605

All I'll say to any of you thinking about it is to be careful. Unless your an absolutely perfect mother and person how do you know they won't twist it so your an absolute bitch which I believe they do in the other shows.

They don't produce programs on teen mums to portray them nicely imo


----------



## Mei190

I will be tuning in to this but no way in hell I would go on it. I would hate the cameras in my lovely life XDDD

Good luck to anyone applying :thumbup:


----------



## pansylove

if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!


----------



## _laura

pansylove said:


> if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
> i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!

Scott said 'do you think it would make or break me as a scriptwriter?'
I laughed. I think slaughter ruined his chances anyway!


----------



## annawrigley

pansylove said:


> if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
> i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!

Who is he? :p


----------



## xgem27x

Spoke to the guy about it today, and he says its basically about teen dads that need help like, they're lazy, they don't help with the nappy changes, they play xbox all the time, and the show will make them better parents by the end of it iykwim

So I said I'm not interested, because tbh my OH is an amazing daddy and doesnt need any help to become a better parent, and also I dont really want them portraying him as a dickhead just for their programme << lets face it, its gonna be a program that makes teen parents look bad

Oh well, I suppose I will just have to start training to twins to breakdance and you guys can all watch me on Britains Got Talent in a few years... I'M TELLING YOU, THEY'RE GONNA BE HUGE!! :haha::haha:


----------



## LoisP

annawrigley said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
> i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!
> 
> Who is he? :pClick to expand...

She's lying. He's not famous at all. She's saying it for attention.
HAHA :rofl: ;)


----------



## Burchy314

xgem27x said:


> Spoke to the guy about it today, and he says its basically about teen dads that need help like, they're lazy, they don't help with the nappy changes, they play xbox all the time, and the show will make them better parents by the end of it iykwim
> 
> So I said I'm not interested, because tbh my OH is an amazing daddy and doesnt need any help to become a better parent, and also I dont really want them portraying him as a dickhead just for their programme << lets face it, its gonna be a program that makes teen parents look bad
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I will just have to start training to twins to breakdance and you guys can all watch me on Britains Got Talent in a few years... I'M TELLING YOU, THEY'RE GONNA BE HUGE!! :haha::haha:

I would do it if I was in the UK if it would make Chris a better Dad since h doesnt help with diaper changes and played the xbox all the time lol.

I wish you were going to be on it though I would love that. If your twins ever break dance on Britains Got Talent I will watch! :)


----------



## annawrigley

Hmm well FOB point blank refuses to change nappies and he would be playing his xbox if he hadnt sold it for drugs


----------



## heather92

annawrigley said:


> Hmm well FOB point blank refuses to change nappies and he would be playing his xbox if he hadnt sold it for drugs

LMAO at the part about the drugs. Maybe if you went on the show it would fix him! :haha:


----------



## x__amour

annawrigley said:


> Hmm well FOB point blank refuses to change nappies and he would be playing his xbox if he hadnt sold it for drugs

:dohh:


----------



## Burchy314

Oh god! Atleast my FOB was going to sell his xbox to pay for rent and food. BUT he also thought about selling drugs to pay for rent...not so good. But he didn't have to that which is good.


----------



## annawrigley

heather92 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> Hmm well FOB point blank refuses to change nappies and he would be playing his xbox if he hadnt sold it for drugs
> 
> LMAO at the part about the drugs. Maybe if you went on the show it would fix him! :haha:Click to expand...

Lol, it was a while ago tbf. Before Noah was born. And he has changed slightly.... I guess ;)


----------



## JoJo16

i dont even no if my FOB is still alive lmao!


----------



## LoisP

JoJo16 said:


> i dont even no if my FOB is still alive lmao!

:rofl: Oh dear!


----------



## Burchy314

JoJo16 said:


> i dont even no if my FOB is still alive lmao!

That is how it would be if me and my FOB were done done not just trying to fix things. I know 100% if we can't work things out and I move on he would disappear and I would probably never see him again. That is one of the things I hate about him. Men :dohh:


----------



## casann

AriannasMama said:


> MY life would be boring lol. We never really go anywhere or do anything, lol. They'd just have hours and hours of tape of us playing, reading, eating, sleeping, etc, lol.

oooh sounds like our day lol 

I'll defiantly apply if they start trying to find someone to help people fall to sleep ;)


----------



## Rhio92

I should get fob on it... He's lazy, ignorant, stupid and ugly :haha:
But there's no waaaay he's getting the attention :gun:


----------



## lily123

LOL they'd love my situation on there!
FOB was abusive, he is unemployed, on drugs, doesn't pay maintainance, hardly sees her, he argues with me over every tiny thing (e.g. i call esmee sausage, and he accuses me of being anti-semetic because he's jewish and so can't eat sausages :dohh:) he creates drama out of thin air, and he's U.G.L.Y!!! OH is not her bio dad, but he wants to adopt her (i say not until we're married, obv) and we have the most hectic lives ever :lol: so yeah, Teen Mum woluld love me :lol:


----------



## pansylove

LoisP said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
> i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!
> 
> Who is he? :pClick to expand...
> 
> She's lying. He's not famous at all. She's saying it for attention.
> HAHA :rofl: ;)Click to expand...

shut up lois! he was followed around london by paparazzi the other day cus they did a signing in fopp covent garden.

i can't say who he is cus he doesn't want people knowing him here as i regularly bitch about him on BNB and share personal family info on here.. but he's in a band. nothing mega special :)


----------



## stephx

Omgg I'm so nosy I wanna knoooow! Haha x


----------



## LoisP

pansylove said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
> i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!
> 
> Who is he? :pClick to expand...
> 
> She's lying. He's not famous at all. She's saying it for attention.
> HAHA :rofl: ;)Click to expand...
> 
> shut up lois! he was followed around london by paparazzi the other day cus they did a signing in fopp covent garden.
> 
> i can't say who he is cus he doesn't want people knowing him here as i regularly bitch about him on BNB and share personal family info on here.. but he's in a band. nothing mega special :)Click to expand...

Newsflash, a kid with a toy camera aiming it in his direction is NOT paparazzi. Stop lying.


----------



## _laura

LoisP said:


> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pansylove said:
> 
> 
> if you think you're too boring you might as well still apply.. let them decide!
> i totally would but my OH is 26 and semi-'famous' so it would probably mess with his career!
> 
> Who is he? :pClick to expand...
> 
> She's lying. He's not famous at all. She's saying it for attention.
> HAHA :rofl: ;)Click to expand...
> 
> shut up lois! he was followed around london by paparazzi the other day cus they did a signing in fopp covent garden.
> 
> i can't say who he is cus he doesn't want people knowing him here as i regularly bitch about him on BNB and share personal family info on here.. but he's in a band. nothing mega special :)Click to expand...
> 
> Newsflash, a kid with a toy camera aiming it in his direction is NOT paparazzi. Stop lying.Click to expand...

Yeah come off it Aymie. It was obviously Ari chasing him with the camera! Haha.


----------



## annawrigley

I checked FB ;) I havent heard of them haha, daym :(


----------



## pansylove

yeah they haven't fully crossed over to the pop market, although they've done radio 1 big weekend and stuff. their popularity comes in waves, but last week was the first time they've actually had pappz following them,, bit wierd. haha


----------



## bumpy_j

xgem27x said:


> Spoke to the guy about it today, and he says its basically about teen dads that need help like, they're lazy, they don't help with the nappy changes, they play xbox all the time, and the show will make them better parents by the end of it iykwim
> 
> So I said I'm not interested, because tbh my OH is an amazing daddy and doesnt need any help to become a better parent, and also I dont really want them portraying him as a dickhead just for their programme << lets face it, its gonna be a program that makes teen parents look bad
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I will just have to start training to twins to breakdance and you guys can all watch me on Britains Got Talent in a few years... I'M TELLING YOU, THEY'RE GONNA BE HUGE!! :haha::haha:

it was the same for me, knew straight away that they were gonna make OH look terrible and he's not perfect but he's not BAD (loves his xbox, bit of a lazy shit but he treats me and does a few nappy changes) they kept ringing him and trying to talk to me on facebook but he wouldnt ever answer. feel a bit bad for applying now... don't trust a reality TV crew if you want credibility! the money is the only thing that makes it worth it really...

i wanna know who this famous guy is pleeease at least say the band just don't tell us what member he is?? gwaan


----------



## xgem27x

OMG!!!!! IS YOUR OH IN THE KING BLUES?!!!?!!

THATS SOOOOOO COOL!!!!

My mates just went to see them in London, but one of them did a line of ketamine and had a panic attack so they all got kick out!!!


----------



## _laura

xgem27x said:


> OMG!!!!! IS YOUR OH IN THE KING BLUES?!!!?!!
> 
> THATS SOOOOOO COOL!!!!
> 
> My mates just went to see them in London, but one of them did a line of ketamine and had a panic attack so they all got kick out!!!

No!!! Her OH is Justin Bieber, his press pay her to keep quiet because obviously he would have been underage when him and Aymie concieved Ari. She has to lie and say her OH is older :haha: ;)


----------



## lily123

_laura said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!! IS YOUR OH IN THE KING BLUES?!!!?!!
> 
> THATS SOOOOOO COOL!!!!
> 
> My mates just went to see them in London, but one of them did a line of ketamine and had a panic attack so they all got kick out!!!
> 
> No!!! Her OH is Justin Bieber, his press pay her to keep quiet because obviously he would have been underage when him and Aymie concieved Ari. She has to lie and say her OH is older :haha: ;)Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Burchy314

I am so confused lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Does the FOB have to be under 21 too? Though OH is never here so dunno how they'd film it :/


----------



## annawrigley

Yeah the FOB has to be under 21, it is centred around the FOB. We have applied lololol, they were ringing us both loads yesterday!


----------



## rainbows_x

Ahh I can't do it then, would of been pretty boring though, it would just be him at work and me sitting here!


----------



## annawrigley

rainbows_x said:


> Ahh I can't do it then, would of been pretty boring though, it would just be him at work and me sitting here!

That's what we keep saying :shrug: They apparently film over a series of months though. I was thinking they might organise stuff for you to do cos I can't think of anyone that has an exciting enough life to fill 6 hour long episodes! We keep 'practising' though, cos we dont want to be made to look like dicks but we CAN NOT be civil to each other and argue like every day so we're trying to be nice. Not fun lol


----------



## rainbows_x

annawrigley said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> Ahh I can't do it then, would of been pretty boring though, it would just be him at work and me sitting here!
> 
> That's what we keep saying :shrug: They apparently film over a series of months though. I was thinking they might organise stuff for you to do cos I can't think of anyone that has an exciting enough life to fill 6 hour long episodes! We keep 'practising' though, cos we dont want to be made to look like dicks but we CAN NOT be civil to each other and argue like every day so we're trying to be nice. Not fun lolClick to expand...

True, they will probably pay for you to go lunch or something, and set up a few arguements I'm sure. Haha practising, good idea! Just make sure you don't have built up frustration and whacking him :lol:


----------

